# 3700 service. (rough idle)?



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Aloha, Takin the baby in for the first service, Oil, lube, etc. It seems to idle a little rough after it warms up, maybe the idle needs to be turned up about 100 rps or something. But anyway I want to possibly get them to put it on the consult 2 and advance the timing, so the rough idle thing is a good excuse to have a diagnostic tech look at the car. The diagnostic check should be covered under warranty right? Does it matter that I am not taking the car to the dealer I bought it from?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Diagnostic check should be covered under warranty. Doesn't matter if you come to Texas and get it checked, it should be free if its under warranty.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

If you complain to the Service dept. that your
car has a rough idle, it's probably a foregone
conclusion they'll perform some form of diagnostic
work to see what the problem is esp. after only
3700 miles! And 'yes' that will be covered under warranty.

Coco's right...your warranty is valid at any authorized
Nissan dealership.

Good luck and let us know what the problem was...


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

hey ppl do yall know when i should get my first oil change? i bought it brand new and it has 2900 miles on it, and i have had it since december, should i wait till the light for oil comes on the gauge or should i have already taken it?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

uhhhh, do not EVER wait for the oil light comes on. read your owner's manual thoroughly. you should change your oil every 3 months or 3000 miles, whichever comes first. go get it changed ASAP.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Coco said:


> uhhhh, do not EVER wait for the oil light comes on. read your owner's manual thoroughly. you should change your oil every 3 months or 3000 miles, whichever comes first. go get it changed ASAP.[/QUO
> aight man thanx i got the appointment for tom.


----------

